# Mix With The Masters



## jononotbono (Mar 12, 2019)

Just wondering about Mix With The Masters. I can only see a yearly subscription and wondering whether the videos can be downloaded? It's quite a lot of money to pay in one lump at the minute (for me) and for a subscription. Just curious if many people here are members of it and if it's been worth the expense? Seems like there could be a lot of information to learn. Just wondering what anyone that is a member thinks of it!

Jono


----------



## Nicholas B (Mar 12, 2019)

Mix With The Masters is a great resource, however it is quite expensive. It's definitely worth the investment, and the video's are well put together. PureMix is worth checking out if you haven't already. There isn't much as far as orchestral mixing goes, but it's more affordable and in my opinion offers just as much as MWTM and features many of the same engineers. Around NAMM you can find a 20% discount on MWTM & Puremix runs a 40-50% discount around black Friday. Both are great resources to check out, but if budget is a consideration definitely check out PureMix.


----------



## jononotbono (Mar 12, 2019)

That's good to know there are sales from time to time. I'll wait for one and try out MWTM. Really want to watch the Alan Meyserson and HZ videos (to start with)!


----------



## patrick76 (Mar 12, 2019)

You can't download videos so I just use obs to capture them so I can view them later. I think both are well worth the money. I would think you will enjoy MWTM, and not only the Meyerson and HZ vids. If you don't like it, just blame it on Nicholas B  and not me. Jk, jk


----------



## prodigalson (Mar 12, 2019)

I really like MWTM, the videos are well made and they are always adding new content with a wide variety of engineers. 

The only thing I'd say is that if the main reason you want to sign up is for the HZ and Alan M videos you may be able to save your money. The HZ class is a little less than an hour of content and to me was basically a condensed version of what you get with the Masterclass videos. If you've watched the Masterclass videos, the MWTM videos don't really add anything.

For the Alan M video, Waves has a video with him that I also felt was very similar to the MWTM videos. He just uses only Waves plugins (naturally).


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Mar 13, 2019)

They're great. Their seminars are also definitely worth it but they don't have any scoring mixers coming up. Since they're expensive, it's not too difficult to get in. When I was doing the Shawn Murphy one, CLA was doing the following week and they offered us a discount to stay for it since they still had room.

I no longer have a MWTM subscription since I watched pretty much everything they had up and am not interested in their latest releases but at some point I'll probably renew and then watch through all of the new stuff.

IMO Puremix is useless. Brian Lucey video is good but I couldn't make it through their other videos and got a refund.


----------



## patrick76 (Mar 14, 2019)

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> IMO Puremix is useless


Care to elaborate? I really am surprised by this since PureMix and MWTM are basically the same concept and even have some of the same engineers....CLA, A Scheps, etc.


----------



## ZenFaced (Mar 14, 2019)

Mix with the Masters and PureMix are without a doubt the two best mixing websites I have subscribed to. Worth every penny.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Mar 14, 2019)

patrick76 said:


> Care to elaborate? I really am surprised by this since PureMix and MWTM are basically the same concept and even have some of the same engineers....CLA, A Scheps, etc.


I didn't watch much with the other engineers like CLA (have had more than enough from him on MWTM) but the videos with Fab I find are insultingly basic and for beginners. Something to do with how he explains things in somewhat of a condescending way. I was interested in watching their mastering videos and those people didn't know what they were doing. The production value on those videos was terrible as well with low resolution screen capture and looking like it was filmed with a webcam. MWTM is on a completely different level. They started off doing the seminars and the videos were a byproduct of that. I think that really shows through with the way they approach their videos but they also invest an incredible amount into the production of their videos.


----------



## jononotbono (Mar 14, 2019)

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> I didn't watch much with the other engineers like CLA (have had more than enough from him on MWTM) but the videos with Fab I find are insultingly basic and for beginners. Something to do with how he explains things in somewhat of a condescending way. I was interested in watching their mastering videos and those people didn't know what they were doing. The production value on those videos was terrible as well with low resolution screen capture and looking like it was filmed with a webcam. MWTM is on a completely different level. They started off doing the seminars and the videos were a byproduct of that. I think that really shows through with the way they approach their videos but they also invest an incredible amount into the production of their videos.



Well, you’ve definitely sold me on MWTM. Thanks!


----------



## patrick76 (Mar 14, 2019)

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> I didn't watch much with the other engineers like CLA (have had more than enough from him on MWTM) but the videos with Fab I find are insultingly basic and for beginners. Something to do with how he explains things in somewhat of a condescending way. I was interested in watching their mastering videos and those people didn't know what they were doing. The production value on those videos was terrible as well with low resolution screen capture and looking like it was filmed with a webcam. MWTM is on a completely different level. They started off doing the seminars and the videos were a byproduct of that. I think that really shows through with the way they approach their videos but they also invest an incredible amount into the production of their videos.



Ah, ok. It's true that the earlier videos were of poorer quality, but the newer stuff is all pretty good as one would expect. Interesting that you didn't like Fab (he is a unique character for sure  ) as I found him to be kind of funny and entertaining. YMMV as they say. I was just curious about such a negative opinion of PureMix, so thanks for sharing/clarifying.


----------



## jononotbono (May 20, 2020)

Finally just signed up for a year of Mix With The Masters. Trying to up my Production chops and going to watch everything on this site. Seems excellent so far (Watching the HZ Score Composition With HZ at the minute).


----------



## Markus Kohlprath (May 20, 2020)

Very good is John Powell. Watched it 2 times. And it's still free.


----------



## jononotbono (May 20, 2020)

Markus Kohlprath said:


> Very good is John Powell.



Just finished HZ one. It was excellent. Now Started John Powell.


----------



## crandallwarren (May 20, 2020)

Personally, I enjoy PureMix more than Mix With The Masters. I’ve subscribed to the three month plan in PureMix twice. Mix With The Masters, I asked for my money back.

To me, Pure Mix felt like getting a lesson from a professor, whereas MWTM was more like being an intern in the room while the staff engineer is mixing. Meaning, your watching a guy do a bunch of steps, but you’re not getting any explanation as to why they’re choosing to them. 

But what really made it seem less helpful to me is that, most of the time, you also can’t really see what they’re doing. You can’t see what ratio they’re choosing on the compressor or what frequency they’re notching on the EQ.

That’s just me. I feel like the engineers on PureMix go into more detail whereas MWTM is more like pretty, cinematic studio porn.


----------



## jononotbono (May 20, 2020)

crandallwarren said:


> Personally, I enjoy PureMix more than Mix With The Masters. I’ve subscribed to the three month plan in PureMix twice. Mix With The Masters, I asked for my money back.
> 
> To me, Pure Mix felt like getting a lesson from a professor, whereas MWTM was more like being an intern in the room while the staff engineer is mixing. Meaning, your watching a guy do a bunch of steps, but you’re not getting any explanation as to why they’re choosing to them.
> 
> ...



Well I've signed up for 12 months now so I'm going to work my through everything and hopefully will learn a lot to justify the cost.


----------



## jononotbono (May 20, 2020)

crandallwarren said:


> ou also can’t really see what they’re doing. You can’t see what ratio they’re choosing on the compressor or what frequency they’re notching on the EQ.



Don't know man. Alan Meyerson is showing his settings and what he is doing very clearly...


----------

